# OB outpatient observation NEED HELP



## Chanke (Jan 21, 2010)

I have the outpatient observation chart for a 37 week gestation.....mom came in because she lost her mucus plug and was put on the floor for monitoring for a few hours.  No ctx's, no loss of fluid, no srom.  

what would I use as the dx code on this??  I am really not good at the OB's.....any help would be greatly appreciated


----------



## imjsanderson (Jan 21, 2010)

How about threatened labor?  644.13


----------



## lscott (Jan 21, 2010)

try 648.xx other antepartum condition.  Sorry I can't remember the last two!  We use that a lot when the patient goes to the ER with possible rupture of membranes, possible contractions, etc.

Lisa


----------

